
How firefighters are using tus, the open protocol for resumable uploads - kvz
http://tus.io/blog/2017/05/19/how-tus-may-help-to-save-lives
======
brudgers
The discussion back when tus was a 'show HN',
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5563569](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5563569)

------
Kaligule
I never heard aboit tus before, so let me ask this: What ebcryption does it
use? I couldn't find a word about it on theyr website.

~~~
kvz
No encryption, it's plain HTTP (but you can easily 'wrap it' in HTTPS
[https://github.com/tus/tusd/issues/86#issuecomment-269085671](https://github.com/tus/tusd/issues/86#issuecomment-269085671))

